# Lowestoft Trawlers & Drifters



## Oceandawn (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi
I'm Tying to find out more about my fathers fishing career,
His name was Eric Read Scortcher was his nick name, he was skipper on drifters out of Yarmouth when he first started at sea then worked out of Lowestoft for all the companies there Clariges, Boston Talismans Smalls and Bloomfields in Yarmouth.
If any body knows and thing or knows anybody how might grandfather's or something like that I would like to hear from them any stories would be lovely to hear.
Thanks in advance everybody who might read this..


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

Oceandawn said:


> Hi
> I'm Tying to find out more about my fathers fishing career,
> His name was Eric Read Scortcher was his nick name, he was skipper on drifters out of Yarmouth when he first started at sea then worked out of Lowestoft for all the companies there Clariges, Boston Talismans Smalls and Bloomfields in Yarmouth.
> If any body knows and thing or knows anybody how might grandfather's or something like that I would like to hear from them any stories would be lovely to hear.
> Thanks in advance everybody who might read this..


I Knew a Eric Read in the late forties early fifties,I believe he finished
up fishing from Newlyn.


----------

